# Devils Lake Pike Fishing Heating Up



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Coulees and bridge areas around the lake are opening up and anglers have been 
out fishing. Most are reporting increasingly better pike fishing with a few 
walleyes showing up. The best times have been during the warmer part of the 
day and right at dusk. With very little runoff, action is expected to be a 
bit slower than in years with more moving water. Some of the areas where 
anglers are catching pike and walleyes include Channel A, the Six Mile bridge, 
and the bridges along the Mauvee Coulee. With water temps still quite low, 
anglers are reporting the better fishing on smelt, herring, and minnows, but 
some are reporting fish on cranks and jigs tipped with twister tails or 
powerbait. Most of the lake is still frozen over, but some of the smaller 
bays are starting to get close to opening up and some warm temps and wind 
would clear them off rather quickly. By early next week these should be 
opening up.


----------

